# ATTO ExpressSAS R380 and FreeNAS



## welabbar (Aug 1, 2011)

Is it compatible?

I want to use FreeNAS with ATTO ExpressSAS R380 connected to G-SPEED ES PRO disks.

ATTO have Redhat/Suse driver and software available, would it work with FreeBSD/NAS?

Thanks!


----------



## tingo (Aug 1, 2011)

welabbar said:
			
		

> Is it compatible?


I don't know.




			
				welabbar said:
			
		

> ATTO have Redhat/Suse driver and software available, would it work with FreeBSD/NAS?



In general: drivers for any other os than FreeBSD will not work on FreeBSD.


----------

